# Teyana Taylor's Hair: Love it or Hate it?



## SimpleKomplexity (May 20, 2008)

Man I'm lvoing this girl's style...ESPECIALLY her hair.  How do you guys like these cute ringlets?


----------



## barbiesocialite (May 20, 2008)

she has her good days and bad days in my book.... more often than not I like her crazy hair


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

I love it, of course!


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2008)

I love her hair!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 20, 2008)

I love Teyanna Taylor period. Her hair, her cute little songs, and her clothes.


----------



## NYCQT16 (May 20, 2008)

I've loved her hair since I first saw it on my Super Sweet 16...I like big hair


----------



## JLove74 (May 20, 2008)

if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 20, 2008)

I like her hair but I wish she would stop biting my style.


----------



## mscocoface (May 20, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


 

Where can I buy that hair!


----------



## Dposh167 (May 20, 2008)

that's right!...get that info out there! (I was just about to post this pic too)




JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


----------



## ALWAYZL8 (May 20, 2008)

I so wanted it to be hers!


----------



## trini_rican (May 20, 2008)

It's a lace front guys.  But she rocks it well though


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

trini_rican said:


> It's a lace front guys.  But she rocks it well though


Agreed, then I love her lacefront!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (May 20, 2008)

DANG say it aint so  ...oh well...I STILL love it!! Now tell me where I can get that lacefront at lol


----------



## Kawaii1 (May 20, 2008)

That is an awesome lacefront. I would wear that.


----------



## poookie (May 20, 2008)

HATE her style...

and she is a terrible child!  did anyone see her sweet 16 special on MTV?  

why's her mother look younger than she does?

anyways...  yep her lace front is purty!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 20, 2008)

I like her hair in the second and third pic...that's the only thing that I do like about her. 

She looks dirty in that pic...looks like she needed that bath.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (May 20, 2008)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't


----------



## cieramichele (May 20, 2008)

How often can you apply and remove  lace fronts?


----------



## curlcomplexity (May 20, 2008)

Adore it!  even though it's mostly a weave or lacefront she's wearing

Love her style too...very colorful and cute!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (May 20, 2008)

Hmm I dunno.  I'm tryna get to the bottom of this.  I think tt is her real hair ladies.  She might ahve added extensions for fullness, but I think that is her real hair. She's also mixed with trinidadian so maybe that's Side note: I hear she uses she uses matrix shampoo + conditioner and carlos daughter hair milk.


----------



## Qualitee (May 20, 2008)

I knew that wasnt her hair.......................


----------



## nikki2229 (May 20, 2008)

WOW! Her hair looks pretty. I wish it was hers(that's if the hot tub pic is true). But she wouldn't be the first artist to rock a fake natural hair style.erplexed


----------



## curlcomplexity (May 20, 2008)

Krazynkute0188 said:


> Hmm I dunno. I'm tryna get to the bottom of this. I think tt is her real hair ladies. She might ahve added extensions for fullness, but I think that is her real hair. She's also mixed with trinidadian so maybe that's Side note: I hear she uses she uses matrix shampoo + conditioner and carlos daughter hair milk.


 

If you look real close in a few of her pics....you can actually see the lace.  Also, on her episode of My Sweet 16, she was wearing a weave at first, the difference btw her relaxed hair and the texture of the rest was very visible.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 20, 2008)

If it was hers, I'd salivate over it, but apparently it isn't.

The more I see of her, the less I like her, unfortunately.


----------



## cmw45 (May 20, 2008)

barbiesocialite said:


> she has her good days and bad days in my book.... more often than not I like her crazy hair


 

Ditto.


----------



## cmw45 (May 20, 2008)

Just saw the bathtub photo...bump Teyana...it that her friend's hair? It is so gorgeous shiney and black.


----------



## myronnie (May 20, 2008)

In the first one..she kinda  looks like a man...just sayin..

But overall i love her hair! It's thick and luscious!

ETA: aww it's not her hair..dangit  why can't there be at least one celeb/model that has long luscious hair like that and it's their own!!!


----------



## myronnie (May 20, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....



EW she looks like a spoiled brat...I mean I'm all up for being girly and stuff but I dunno..


----------



## PinkSkates (May 20, 2008)

> Originally posted by *myronnie*
> In the first one..she kinda looks like a man...just sayin..
> 
> But overall i love her hair! It's thick and luscious!
> ...


 
*I know ...wouldn't that be refreshing! I'm so sick of all the fake hair!*


----------



## loulou82 (May 20, 2008)

I'm with cmw. The girl to the left is the tub has some FLLLYYY Hair!


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


Well... maybe this was taken pre LHCF days!


----------



## trendybosschicebz (May 20, 2008)

Her or or not, the style fits her well, and I LOVE it!


----------



## Xavier (May 21, 2008)

Who is she and why is she so popular?

The weave/wig is cute...

She looks like Kimberly Elise.

And why is she 17 but could easily pass for 30 something.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 21, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Just saw the bathtub photo...bump Teyana...it that her friend's hair? It is so gorgeous shiney and black.



I think she loaned her wig to her friend.    It looks exactly like hers.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (May 21, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> I think she loaned her wig to her friend.  It looks exactly like hers.


 LOL I saw that!!  But I wasn't gonna say nuffin!


----------



## Extremus (May 21, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....





pinkskates said:


> *I know ...wouldn't that be refreshing! I'm so sick of all the fake hair!*



dittooooo!  I was disappointed when I found out it wasn't hers. It was obvious on the Sweet 16 show.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 21, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Just saw the bathtub photo...*bump Teyana...it that her friend's hair? It is so gorgeous shiney and black.*



LOL that's what i was thinking!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 21, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....



That girl on the left has some FLY hair.

Teyana's hair has been discussed on every hair board. On her Myspace she says she cut her hair short and this was the result.






So maybe that tub picture was after the cut? And remember this pic from MTO?






I really want to believe that her hair was real back in the day, before she cut it or something. The looser curls seem to be a lacefront, but how about this one?






Looks like it could be her real hair. If so, her hair is FAB, but the new straight do does her no justice. I think she's back to curls...if so...good for her!!


----------



## trini_rican (May 21, 2008)

redRiot said:


> That girl on the left has some FLY hair.
> 
> Teyana's hair has been discussed on every hair board. On her Myspace she says she cut her hair short and this was the result.
> 
> ...


 
She's a pretty girl - either way.  Maybe she's was on a "hide your hair challenge"  never know. I liked that she acted like a kid and not a 25 year old.  She asked for a bike for her b-day.  I liked that about her.


----------



## FlowerHair (May 21, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


 
The girl on the left has very pretty hair 
It looks real too


----------



## Miz_Complexity (May 21, 2008)

Her hair looks ok for taking, but not an every day look.....


----------



## taj (May 21, 2008)

I like it!!! Seen her in NY while I was shopping, it was stunning!


----------



## DivaD04 (May 21, 2008)

trini_rican said:


> She's a pretty girl - either way. Maybe she's was on a "hide your hair challenge"  never know. *I liked that she acted like a kid and not a 25 year old. She asked for a bike for her b-day. I liked that about her.*


 
ita...her mom n dad hooked her b-day up, those shoes she was feel'n was bad *** too...

her hair...anh, it's okay...i would like to see more natural hair pics of her tho.but then again, what celeb wear their natural hair these days? the second pic of her...i love those soft curl she's rock'n em out!


----------



## aprilj (May 21, 2008)

I love it!  Whether it's fake or not.  Though I must say that I really thought it was all hers.


----------



## oooop2 (May 21, 2008)

Okay...I just gotta ask, "Who "IS" she??"  I haven't a clue and I don't get MTV here


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 21, 2008)

I love it! Love to have hair like that .


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 21, 2008)

OH OK, JUST BEEN READING THROUGH THE REST OF THE THREAD AND NOTICED IT AIN'T HER REAL HAIR .


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 21, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


*
I was just about to say that. Its one thing to market a product to folks and say that you use it to take care of your hair while its under a weave (for protective styling). But, its quite another to try to play a weave off like its yours.


She's also not a cute kid period. Now, Gerrin... whole 'nother story.*


----------



## InnerSoul (May 21, 2008)

:heart2::luv2:


----------



## InnerSoul (May 21, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> OH OK, JUST BEEN READING THROUGH THE REST OF THE THREAD AND NOTICED IT AIN'T HER REAL HAIR .


 
It's not her hair... well erplexed, but if it were WOW!


----------



## d-rock (May 21, 2008)

I wish I had that much hair. I love it.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 21, 2008)

I'm not exactly how she got started .. but shes supposed to be like, Pharrell's protege, or something. She put out a couple of songs, and done a bit of modeling. That's all I really know.


----------



## scorpian (May 21, 2008)

Even though it's a lacefront I still love her hair


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 21, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> If it was hers, I'd salivate over it, but apparently it isn't.
> 
> *The more I see of her, the less I like her, unfortunately*.


 
My sentiments exactly..don't know why thougherplexed


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (May 21, 2008)

erplexed I still wish it was herz but hey what can youd o with celebs lol


----------



## HAIRapy (May 21, 2008)

trini_rican said:


> She's a pretty girl - either way. Maybe she's was on a "hide your hair challenge"  never know. I liked that she acted like a kid and not a 25 year old. She asked for a bike for her b-day. I liked that about her.


Yeah, a bratty kid. When her mom told her she couldn't get the skateboarding ramps, she went crazy! Then had the nerve to ask for a trillion dollar bike and a million dollar sneakers (exaggerated prices of course, but still) BRAT!


----------



## HAIRapy (May 21, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> The girl on the left has very pretty hair
> It looks real too


Yeah, they probably went to the same hairstore to get it.  It looks like the same hair, Teyana's hair is sitting on her friend's head!


----------



## bludaydreamr (May 21, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Just saw the bathtub photo...bump Teyana...it that her friend's hair? It is so gorgeous shiney and black.


  I kept coming back to the thread just to see her friends hair it is just beautiful!


----------



## silvergirl (May 21, 2008)

looks like lefty girl borrowed teyana hair to me..........


----------



## bludaydreamr (May 21, 2008)

I don't like wearing weave or wigs, but if her friend has on her lacefront then I need to know what store they sell that hair at. I :heart2: the texture, thickness, and the curls.


----------



## Eisani (May 21, 2008)

I like Teyana, she's gorgeous to me in an unconventional way.  Love the big hair, whether it's hers or not is so unimportant to me.  Considering what a lot of industry people go thru w/photo shoots, concerts, guest appearances, interviews, etc but still expected to look good, it's probably a helluva lot easier to keep a wig/weave opposed to abusing their natural hair.  As far as her asking for an expensive bike/kicks, if they can swing it, I guess I don't see the big deal.  I think it's cool she looks age appopriate. I love her look.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (May 21, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I like Teyana, she's gorgeous to me in an unconventional way. Love the big hair, whether it's hers or not is so unimportant to me. Considering what a lot of industry people go thru w/photo shoots, concerts, guest appearances, interviews, etc but still expected to look good, it's probably a helluva lot easier to keep a wig/weave opposed to abusing their natural hair. As far as her asking for an expensive bike/kicks, if they can swing it, I guess I don't see the big deal. I think it's cool she looks age appopriate. I love her look.


 
I do agree with this.  With the many photo shoots and appearances stars have to go to, I don't think it's feasible or ethical for them to apply all the heat in the world to their fine strands everyday.  That's why some of these stars REAL hair looks a HAM!


----------



## trini_rican (May 21, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I like Teyana, she's gorgeous to me in an unconventional way. Love the big hair, whether it's hers or not is so unimportant to me. Considering what a lot of industry people go thru w/photo shoots, concerts, guest appearances, interviews, etc but still expected to look good, it's probably a helluva lot easier to keep a wig/weave opposed to abusing their natural hair. As far as her asking for an expensive bike/kicks, if they can swing it, I guess I don't see the big deal. *I think it's cool she looks age appopriate. I love her look*.


 
ITA - especially with the bolded above. Rare to see teenagers looking and acting like teenagers.  

I always think Rhianna is like 25.  When I see her dressed down I'm so used to seeing her dressed like a grown up it doesn't look right on her.


----------



## Country gal (May 21, 2008)

Who is she?


----------



## Neala21 (May 21, 2008)

Country gal said:


> Who is she?


 
She basically got her start for being one of the original innovators/creators for Chicken Noodle Soup Dance in which she was Beyonce Asked her to teach her.

She's signed with Pharrell as someone stated - was on MTV Sweet 16

She also debut in Jay Z's Blue Magic Video in which she's the girl with the big Hair dancing in the video


----------



## JustKiya (May 21, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> She basically got her start for being one of the *original innovators/creators for Chicken Noodle Soup Dance* in which she was Beyonce Asked her to teach her.
> 
> She's signed with Pharrell as someone stated - was on MTV Sweet 16
> 
> She also debut in Jay Z's Blue Magic Video in which she's the girl with the big Hair dancing in the video



That alone puts her on my blocked list. 21st century cooning drives me INSANE.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 21, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That alone puts her on my blocked list. *21st century cooning drives me INSANE.*


 

OMG...


----------



## missnurselady (May 21, 2008)

I love her hair, wish mines would get that big,thick, long! I might have to invest in me one of those lace fronts. And her friend girls hair is bumpin, i love those curls!


----------



## naturalgurl (May 21, 2008)

Not feeling the hair. I don't like wiggish looking hair. Some people don't like natural hair, I don't like wiggish hair...oh well. I was wondering who the hell is Teyana. That pic of them in the hot tub, looks not so innocent to me. The refelction of that person in the mirror looks like they have a pink vibrator in their hand! LOL! To each his own. Good luck Teyana on being a video *BLEEP*!LOL!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 21, 2008)

It's a lacefront. Very cute but a lacefront. Her friend on the left's hair is fake too. They probably have the same wig.

ETA: To the people asking, she is an artist on Pharell's label. She sings and raps. She has a song out now called "Google Me".


----------



## JustKiya (May 21, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> It's a lacefront. Very cute but a lacefront. Her friend on the left's hair is fake too. They probably have the same wig.
> 
> ETA: To the people asking, she is an artist on Pharell's label. She sings and raps. She has a song out now called "*Google Me*".



   

See, even she knows don't nobody know who she is.  

*goes back to look for the vibrator*

ETA:  I think that's the comforter in the room behind her, outlined by the door and the girl in the door's waist/body.  That would have for SURE been busted, though.


----------



## naturalgurl (May 21, 2008)

Oh, forgive me for not knowing who she is. I don't watch BET much and seldom listen to the radio. I'm a reggae girl to the core. She's cute though. I don't know if that's a vibrator or not, but it looks quite peculiar. I used to sell "toys". I was a consultant for Passion Parties and it really looks like a vibe we had called Jelly something or other...tee hee!


ETA-ok, I can see it being a bed spread, but I prefer to keep in perverted! LOL!


----------



## PinkSkates (May 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *JustKiya*
> 
> 
> _That alone puts her on my blocked list. *21st century cooning drives me INSANE.* _


*JustKiya thanks for giving me my laugh of the day!*
*This is toooooo funny. *
*You should patent that expression. And have it put on T-shirts. I would buy one!*


----------



## leeshbeesh (May 21, 2008)

she's ok...i like the curly look, maybe not on my own head though


----------



## audacity. (May 21, 2008)

myronnie said:


> In the first one..she kinda looks like a man...just sayin..
> 
> But overall i love her hair! It's thick and luscious!
> 
> ETA: aww it's not her hair..dangit  why can't there be at least one celeb/model that has long luscious hair like that and it's their own!!!


 
if i were a celebrity, i would be rockin fake hair too...

i didn't even know who she was until this tread...

the wig is fly...


----------



## DozenRoses99 (May 21, 2008)

I really like her hair.  I wish it was real, but like some people have mentioned a lot of celebs prefer weaves and wigs to keep their real hair healthy.


----------



## LuyshuZ (May 21, 2008)

On her offical Myspace she has pictures with her hair straight only about shoulder length maybe a little longer it been about a month, but she mentions it has recently been cut. BTW I LOVE HER HAIR


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 21, 2008)

Dang, where she get that lacefront from?  

I might want to buy one. It's hawt.


----------



## Harmony0221 (May 21, 2008)

agreed BUT	anybody else feel like somebody just told them Santa Clause wasn't real?  I was really hoping it was real.. aw well...


----------



## PinkSkates (May 21, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Harmony0221*
> agreed BUT anybody else feel like somebody just told them Santa Clause wasn't real?  I was really hoping it was real.. aw well...


 
See that's how I feel. I really wanted that to be her real hair!
I have many friends in the entertainment business. And I see how they spend 14-hour days in front of a studio camera and constantly having to get their hair styled... *BUT...* it would still be refreshing to have a black actrss/model, etc... who pulls off her lacefront and have gorgeous, healthy, long, natural textured hair poofing down her back!


----------



## Undefeated Queen (May 21, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That alone puts her on my blocked list. *21st century cooning drives me INSANE.*


 

I'm howling. 

I like her hair. This pic of her hair looks real.


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (May 21, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> See that's how I feel. I really wanted that to be her real hair!
> I have many friends in the entertainment business. And I see how they spend 14-hour days in front of a studio camera and constantly having to get their hair styled... *BUT...* it would still be refreshing to have a black actrss/model, etc... who pulls off her lacefront and have gorgeous, healthy, long, natural textured hair poofing down her back!


 
*That would be a beautiful thing!   *


----------



## Dposh167 (May 22, 2008)

Undefeated Queen said:


> I like her hair. This pic of her hair looks real.


 
yea it looks real...............




.....real sewing


----------



## wonderstar (May 22, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> yea it looks real...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 for real! That's one of her nicer pics though, how old ya'll say she is?


----------



## Xavier (May 22, 2008)

wonderstar said:


> for real! That's one of her nicer pics though, how old ya'll say she is?


 
Her myspace page says 17 but I think she looks much older.


----------



## wonderstar (May 22, 2008)

Xavier said:


> Her myspace page says 17 but I think she looks much older.


 
Ok thanks.


----------



## MissRissa (May 22, 2008)

Harmony0221 said:


> agreed BUT    anybody else feel like somebody just told them Santa Clause wasn't real?  I was really hoping it was real.. aw well...


 


LOL that reflects my sentiments perfectly!!!! I'm sorry but without the hair she just looks kinda mannish.  that made me laugh so loudly.  I'm at work people!!!!!!!!   

oh and KIYA,  you really should trademark that phrase.  I'd so buy a t-shirt.


----------



## cupcakes (May 22, 2008)

wow some of yall are really mean


----------



## Creatividual (May 22, 2008)

trini_rican said:


> It's a lace front guys. But she rocks it well though


 

Damn, I thought all that pretty hair was hers! LOL. It still looks nice though!


----------



## ThickHair (May 22, 2008)

If she ends up in a black hair magazine we know that it is fake.  I hate those magazines.  "Foxy Brown keeps her mid back tresses smooth by using Ms. Stinky Armpits Coconut Placenta Creme".  Um, yeah alrighty then.


----------



## curlcomplexity (May 23, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> yea it looks real...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OKAY!!!


----------



## naturalgurl (May 23, 2008)

ThickHair said:


> If she ends up in a black hair magazine we know that it is fake. I hate those magazines. "Foxy Brown keeps her mid back tresses smooth by using *Ms. Stinky Armpits Coconut Placenta Creme".* Um, yeah alrighty then.


----------



## Tylove101 (May 23, 2008)

ALWAYZL8 said:


> I so wanted it to be hers!


 me too...   I stil like it.


----------



## Jazala (May 23, 2008)

ThickHair said:


> If she ends up in a black hair magazine we know that it is fake. I hate those magazines. "Foxy Brown keeps her mid back tresses smooth by using Ms. Stinky Armpits Coconut Placenta Creme". Um, yeah alrighty then.


 
:ha:hahaha!!


----------



## mzcris (May 23, 2008)

I love it...


----------



## so1913 (May 23, 2008)

ThickHair said:


> If she ends up in a black hair magazine we know that it is fake.  I hate those magazines.  "Foxy Brown keeps her mid back tresses smooth by using Ms. Stinky Armpits Coconut Placenta Creme".  Um, yeah alrighty then.


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (May 23, 2008)

ThickHair said:


> If she ends up in a black hair magazine we know that it is fake. I hate those magazines. "Foxy Brown keeps her mid back tresses smooth by using Ms. Stinky Armpits Coconut Placenta Creme". Um, yeah alrighty then.


 
*This is funny and oh so true!  *


----------



## loulou82 (May 24, 2008)

ThickHair said:


> If she ends up in a black hair magazine we know that it is fake. I hate those magazines. "Foxy Brown keeps her mid back tresses smooth by using Ms. Stinky Armpits Coconut Placenta Creme". Um, yeah alrighty then.


----------



## tocktick (May 24, 2008)

well, since i love big, "wild" but still styled highly textured hair, i think her hair is awesome! the fact that her hair is apparently fake doesn't mean too much to me.


----------



## MD_Lady (May 24, 2008)

poookie said:


> HATE her style...
> 
> and she is a terrible child!  did anyone see her sweet 16 special on MTV?
> 
> ...



I agree with your post 110%. She was an absolute BRAT on My Sweet 16, but I think her hair is awesome... even if it doesn't grow from her scalp.


----------



## NYAmicas (May 27, 2008)

I like her hair whether it's real or not, "Google Me Baby" is a right song because I haven't heard of her at all.


----------



## Pheonixx (May 27, 2008)

That's not her hair? I was fooled.
Maybe she's just hiding her hair. I could understand why ppl in the spotligt wear weaves. I think the grueling schedule and constant styling and heat can be particularly damaging to the hair.

Otherwise---
Eh...I'm indifferent to her hair. 
I'm a Texan and I love big hair, chile!
But I don't like a wild unruly MANE.

On another note she's alright. But that 'LipGloss' girl is annoying as hell to me. I don't know why.  She's just so....friggin pretentious.

But I'll give it to them at least their music is 'wholesome' (by today's standards).  
At least they're not going on drunken binges, in rehab, polluting the web with crotch shots, or conducting themselves like  jr video hookers (like the rest of their hot-tailed musical peers do) singing about sex and whatnot and slithering around half-naked about the floor.


Reads through thread.
*[email protected]*

21 century 'cooning'. 
You a trip! That's going in my sig!
Although It's a weird little jig but I don't see how the dance fits that category though.  
There are simply too many other worthy examples. 
Watch VH1.

Too many acts of 'coon-ery' to be noted....and Flava Flav (with his band of merry hookers) is a habitual offender. The undisputed king when it pertains to 'Blatant and Consistent Acts of Sheer Coon-ery'....


----------



## SoSweet08 (May 27, 2008)

I love her hair


----------



## sareca (May 28, 2008)

I love it, real or not.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 21, 2008)

I _love_, no, let me repeat, *LOVE *big hair....love....


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 21, 2008)

I LOVE her hair.  I remember seeing her on My Super Sweet 16 about a year and a half to two years ago and fell in love with all that herr .


----------



## Sha76 (Nov 21, 2008)

Mmm, I could take it or leave it.


----------



## Napp (Nov 21, 2008)

i dont mind its not fake. i mind that she is trying to pass it off as real. that drives me NUTS. and i dont like her style either. she looks like some girl down the way with out all that...


----------



## shelly25 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I love her hair, whether it's real or fake...


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 22, 2008)

i LOVE her hair, real or not...the closest thing to it is wet & wavy tracks times 3 packs, which i do in order to achieve this look. I just wet it just a teensy bit. I only do this look in the summer though.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 22, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


----------



## ayanharr (Nov 22, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


 Agreed............Point me in the direction of that lace front though


----------



## naaturelle (Nov 22, 2008)

I think she let her friend on the left borrow it that night lmao.

but yeah i was gonna say that in here, that isn't hers. I heard she wears alot of lace fronts and such.  She WAS natural then relaxed it and cut it and what not... so she says, according to her myspace pictures.  she got a blunt cut that was like shoulder lenght .. i can't remember how short it was.

just dont like it when she dresses like this


----------



## Extremus (Nov 22, 2008)

ThickHair said:


> If she ends up in a black hair magazine we know that it is fake.  I hate those magazines.  *"Foxy Brown keeps her mid back tresses smooth by using Ms. Stinky Armpits Coconut Placenta Creme"*.  Um, yeah alrighty then.


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Nov 22, 2008)

I like her hair.. who is she?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 22, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


 
Hey, just to play devil's advocate...couldn't she have bc'd and grown out her own texture?  How long between the pics? We do it all the time here at lhcf.......

Or am I just dreaming and hoping?


----------



## Solitude (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah....I've never seen or heard of this young lady.


----------



## Noir (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang all that time I thought it was real. Beautiful hair though!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 23, 2008)

Yup its a wig. She should maybe go natural because that big hair looks great on her.


----------



## Noir (Nov 23, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Yup its a wig. She should maybe go natural because that big hair looks great on her.


Oh wow! I agree the big hair looks lovely on her. It suits her style.


----------



## titan (Nov 23, 2008)

I like her swagger and her hair.  I don't think I have every seen a woman wear their hair  naturally big like her.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate that it's a wig but DANG it looks GREAT on her!! She needs to chop chop right now!! loool


----------



## SherryLove (Nov 25, 2008)

she is definitely a cutie, but that hair is too extra for me... smile...


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd never seen anyone rock a lace front like that
and I loved it when she first came out... very flyy...
I think more people should do it.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 25, 2008)

This WILL be my hair one day, dangit!! Hopefully sooner than later . I LOVES big hair and this is my main reason for transitioning. Of course this can't be an everyday style, but imagine the reactions when I go from a bun one day to *BOO-YOW *the next .


Krazynkute0188 said:


>


----------



## Mis007 (Nov 25, 2008)

mzcris said:


> I love it...


 


tocktick said:


> well, since i love big, "wild" but still styled highly textured hair, i think her hair is awesome! the fact that her hair is apparently fake doesn't mean too much to me.


 


SoSweet08 said:


> I love her hair


 


sareca said:


> I love it, real or not.


 


classyladii said:


> Well I love her hair, whether it's real or fake...


 

 love it.....​


----------



## lashannasmall (Nov 25, 2008)

I love it but it is a lace front.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow I always thought that was her hair. It is so cute.  But apparently that isn't her hair since she has been exposed in the hot tub.  Well I think that tis a cute lace front wig


----------



## vkb247 (Nov 25, 2008)

I freakin love love love love love love love her hair! 
Real or fake this is my dream hair and I'm gonna have it one day even if I have to buy it


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 25, 2008)

It suits her.


----------



## loved (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! I didn't know it was fake, but she rocks it well. It suits her personality. It is gorgeous hair. Who is her vendor?


----------



## TCT (Nov 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That alone puts her on my blocked list. 21st century cooning drives me INSANE.


 

 I HOLLA'D! @ the above.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 26, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 26, 2008)

Its too much, but over all its cute. ^^^I like the darker one hairs better.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 25, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Its too much, but over all its cute. ^^^I like the darker one hairs better.


 
Maybe she borrowed Teyana's LFW I have to admit, I am shocked, I had no idea that wasn't Teyana's hair!


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 25, 2008)

I was shocked and devastated when I found out that all that luscious hair didn't actually grow from her scalp.  Strangely enough I was also impressed at how realistic her weaves/wigs look.  I thought all of the talk of that not being her hair was haterade until I saw those tub pics.  But it still looks great on her.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Dec 25, 2008)

She's changed the myspace pics after the cut to say it was in 2006.


----------



## BGT (Dec 25, 2008)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> Man I'm lvoing this girl's style...ESPECIALLY her hair.  How do you guys like these cute ringlets?



 She looks like Travis from Gym Class Heroes


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Dec 26, 2008)

BGT said:


> She looks like Travis from Gym Class Heroes



LMAO. But nowadays, Travis hasn't been taking good care of his hair. It looks kinda yucky now.  

To me, he's gone way down in the looks department. He was kinda hot back in 2006. 

As far as Teyana, I LOVE her hair. I can not wait until I have that length because I think that might just be my staple hair style. I'm thinking large twists can get me there?


----------



## carib_n_curly (Dec 26, 2008)

*love it's so realistic for a lace front*


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm still wishing it was her real hairerplexedI got attached to it


----------



## LivingDol1 (Mar 16, 2009)

wait.... that's not her real hair... oh i am so disappointed!!!


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 16, 2009)

No likey her hair. Icky!


----------



## kjeneen (Mar 16, 2009)

Is this where the teens in the D are getting this style from??? OMG, I feel so old and out of touch (let me shut up before my age starts showing even more).  Anywho, a lot of the stylist in the D are just doing sew-ins using Batik synthetic hair (I'll get the texture in a minute) while leaving the front and top out of the client's real hair.  I thought it was really cute too and tried to encourage my daughter to do it but she's much too conservative for that.


----------



## kjeneen (Mar 16, 2009)

I believe the stylist told me it was Batik Bohemian wave.


----------



## santia (Mar 16, 2009)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....



SHOUT IT OOOOOUT,  I love that song "Google Me" though


----------



## Lava27 (Mar 17, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Its too much, but over all its cute. ^^^I like the darker one hairs better.



I agree with this totally...nice but a smidge too big for me.

....and am I the only one that think she looks *Mannish*??!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 8, 2009)

Its a great weave!!! I love it!


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Apr 8, 2009)

i wish i had that real hair!! with them curls


----------



## alopeciagrl (Apr 9, 2009)

I did not know that wasn't Teyana's hair. I'm in total shock!!!

That's definitely not her friends hair though, I can see that.


----------



## scj816 (Apr 9, 2009)

Her hair looks great. I believe that she pulls off the "lion's mane" look perfectly! I've seen others that are a little *ahem* questionable...lol


----------



## hillytmj (Apr 10, 2009)

I love big hair, so I voted LOVE IT!


----------



## slw980205 (May 31, 2009)

This is the first time I am seeing the bathtube picture so I always thought that was her real hair. Anyway, I would love to rock this style someday with my real hair blown out a bit.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 31, 2009)

I wish it was her's but hmmm. It is lovely and she rocks it well. I don't think it was her hair because on another site they showed her pictures around 10-12 and the hair didn't look like that.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 1, 2009)

Not her hair, but "LOVE IT!"


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Jun 5, 2009)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....




Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## 757diva (Jun 5, 2009)

OMGGGGGGG i feel duped..I thought that it was her hair.

:faints:

Now I'm mad.

But now I like it...It it was hers I would still be crazy about it.


: pouting like a child:


----------



## varaneka (Jun 20, 2009)

I love it even if it's not her hair only because she's showing the media and its followers that BIG HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## prettyFine (Jun 21, 2009)

the first and third pics man i love luv her hurr!


----------



## prettyFine (Jun 21, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
oh lawd! THATS her hurr? i 2nd that


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 21, 2009)

I love the hair if it's hers or not.  She's a gorgeous young lady.


----------



## stixx (Jun 21, 2009)

I always thought her hair was fake...but it does look funky


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 21, 2009)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## afiya27 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Okay, this young lady might have a weave.  She also may have acted like a spoiled baby in her My Sweet 16 Birthday episode on MTV.  But has anybody looked her up on YouTube?  This girl is VERY talented!  She dances beautifully (although admittedly, depending on who is doing it, the Chicken Noodle Soup dance CAN look a little "coon-ish" LOL!).  She is also a fairly proficient singer (i.e. better than J-Lo et. MANY al.), and she seems to be able to free-style/rap with the best of them!  I'd never heard of her before this thread, but I'm definitely looking forward to seeing and/or hearing more of her in the future.  Plus, like someone else already mentioned, from what I could tell from her song "Google Me" etc., she's actually on the more wholesome side in terms of her content by today's standards!  Refreshing!  

Peace.


----------



## afiya27 (Jun 21, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I love it even if it's not her hair only because she's showing the media and its followers that BIG HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL.



Agreed.  Maybe she'll start a trend!  I mean, these up and coming (and already established) black female performers/models must have SOME say in the image/look they want to promote.  Yet given the choices of "straight weave" or "kinky/mane-like weave," too many of them are still opting for the straighter looks.  At least Teyanna is going for a more Afro-like, textured vibe.  For now that is... 

Peace.


----------



## afiya27 (Jun 21, 2009)

PhoEnixX said:


> But I'll give it to them at least their music is 'wholesome' (by today's standards).
> At least they're not going on drunken binges, in rehab, polluting the web with crotch shots, or conducting themselves like  jr video hookers (like the rest of their hot-tailed musical peers do) singing about sex and whatnot and slithering around half-naked about the floor.



Agreed!




PhoEnixX said:


> 21 century 'cooning'.
> You a trip! That's going in my sig!
> Although It's a weird little jig but I don't see how the dance fits that category though.
> There are simply too many other worthy examples.
> ...



 Good points here too...BUT I'd say look up 'Teyanna sweet 16' or (maybe) 'Chicken Noodle Soup Dance' on YouTube...SOME of those folk (particularly the overweight, middle-aged ones) DO border on looking somewhat coon-ish...


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 3, 2009)

JLove74 said:


> if it were all her hair, I'd love it even moreerplexed....


 
Thanks for the light bulb moment. I'm naive, so I thought all of that hair was hers.


----------



## PikiNiki (Aug 3, 2009)

Love it. Many only wish to have such fullness and health. Ringlets are cute too.


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 3, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> erplexed I still wish it was herz but hey what can youd o with celebs lol


 
I was convinced it was a lacefront until i saw this last pic. As far as I know lacefronts dont have prominent widow's peaks - and she vary clearly has a widow's peak in this pic - big hair and all.

perhaps its a half wig?  

as a sistah with long hair who also has worn a half wig on lazy days....just cause i wear a hair piece one day doesnt mean the follicles growing down my back are any less long and healthy (and i think many on this board fall into this category with me due to protective styling, laziness, or just for kicks)

so i dunno....that could be all her hair AND she could wear wigs too. 

A weave or wig doesnt negate long healthy *identical *hair underneath. in fact i tend to own wigs that mimic my real hair.

she could very well be faking the funk...just throwing diff possibilities out there


----------



## nappi (Aug 3, 2009)

i love her hair


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know who this chic is or if it's hers or not.  It looks realy really good.  Aaaaaand:
hate to break the news Blutopia, but there ae many vendors that offer the widow's peak option, see:
http://www.mytresses.com/kb_results.asp?ID=29


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 4, 2009)

I love it!!!


----------



## Luscious Locks (Aug 4, 2009)

that needs to be my hair


----------



## Deja9 (Aug 4, 2009)

She sure had me fooled! Looks like she's been "outed" in terms of fake hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 30, 2009)

fake or not, i love the look of it... how would one get their real hair to look like that???  i dont think my hair could get that big though  it used to when i was younger, but then i started relaxing it.  and even though the relaxer is all gone, it appears my texture has changed from when i was younger.  if only i knew back then what i know now


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 30, 2009)

I love her weave


----------



## KrystalClear (Oct 30, 2009)

The hair is very pretty. I will be rocking the heck outta my hair big when it gets to the longer lengths!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Oct 30, 2009)

This thread pops up every so often. Well, I still love it, even though it's not hers. Now, if only I could figure out how to get that style on my hair. Hm...


----------



## wild curls raquelle (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't even like wigs/ weave (not knocking those who do just not for me) but this is the bomb.


----------



## Caychica (Oct 30, 2009)

OMGSH & all this time I was wishing I had hair like hers.....
Guess I can stop wishing & buy it.


----------



## inspiration150 (Oct 31, 2009)

I like it but I would like it more if it was hers...


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 31, 2009)

nomoweavesfome said:


> I don't know who this chic is or if it's hers or not. It looks realy really good. Aaaaaand:
> hate to break the news Blutopia, but there ae many vendors that offer the widow's peak option, see:
> http://www.mytresses.com/kb_results.asp?ID=29


 
Thanks for the heads up. I'd still like to hear what folks think about the main point of my post tho. I mean i cant be the only person who sometimes rocks halfwigs that mimic my real hear around here 

this young lady could be rocking a lacefront (i have no opinion either way)i  just wanted to point out that a hairpiece doesnt automatically negate great hair underneath. jmo.

we of all ppl should know that.


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 1, 2009)

She had a link on her twitter to her flat ironing her hair and even though all that frolisciousness isn't naturally hers, she still got a LOT of hair.  That pic of her in the hot tub is old cuz her hair now is KILLIN that pic.


----------



## Katherina (Nov 1, 2009)

how depressing that it's fake...


----------

